
JPC: Fast x86 PC emulator in Java - ingve
https://github.com/ianopolous/JPC
======
unixhero
I love that luminaries from Oxford, no less than the Particle Physics
department of Oxford university use Duke Nukem 3D as their example how how
much the emulator is kicking ass and chewing bubblegum.

------
ianopolous
Author here: The sourceforge website hasn't been updated in years, and yes it
used to launch demos in the browser, but most people don't have Java in the
browser these days. The github page is more recent.

~~~
murkle
Does it compile with GWT? :)

~~~
ianopolous
The other author, Kevin, has compiled it with GWT, but the performance was
terrible: [http://pc-emulator.appspot.com](http://pc-emulator.appspot.com)

------
stuaxo
Clicking any of the screenshots just goes to the oracle site, I assume
originally this would have launched JPC with the relevant image.

~~~
tonyrice
There is a messaging saying "You need to update your browser's Java" which
most likely means it is either disabled in the browser or just not installed.

------
ingve
JPC seems to have moved to GitHub:

[https://github.com/ianopolous/JPC](https://github.com/ianopolous/JPC)

~~~
dang
Ok, url changed from
[http://jpc.sourceforge.net/home_home.html](http://jpc.sourceforge.net/home_home.html).

